# Hardeman Packages 2010



## JPK (May 24, 2008)

Ordered a gaggle of packages from Hardeman this year and have had a mixed experience with them.

First Issue: Shipment kept getting pushed back.

I understand that Agriculture happens but if you cannot deliver what you committed to WHEN you committed to PICK UP THE PHONE!!!

Three times in a row they were a no show when they said the said they would ship and each time I would call and ask what happened only to be told they would go out next week.

Is it so difficult to pick up the phone and leave a 15 second v/m explaining that there is a delay?

Second Issue: All but 2 packages were underweight.....3lb packages had 2.25-2.5lbs of bees....I was VERY careful to weight before and all component parts after hiving.

Third Issue: All queens came through marked in White...and most of the white was rubbed off like it had been applied back in oh.....2008

As to the bees....they came through in good condition. Very few dead on the bottom.

All have built up very well and are laying good patterns.

Summary:

Customer Service needs improvement.

Bee quality is good.

If only they would put 3 lbs of bees in their 3 lb packages.


----------

